# How to add a search box to search within our website



## SweetwaterRanch (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello,
I use Bluehost for web hosting and have recently started to use Weebly to build our website/online store. I would like to know how to add a search box so our customers will be able to find items within our store (Steve's Lost Land of Toys). I have tried Pico and Atomz but the search results open in a way which we do not want (outside of our website/store). What we are looking for is a search box which displays results like the search on this site "Cyberguys", or like ebay, Newegg, etc. 
Thank you for your time and help!!


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

What store software are you using? Bespoke or a package?

If a package it should be an option somewhere within it. If bespoke we will need a few more details but have a look at Google custom search here it may do what you want.


----------



## onlito (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi, I would also recommend using a Google Custom Search box. The free version will show ads on the results page unfortunately, but it looks like the best option. Here's a tutorial that shows how to integrate it into a Weebly website: http://www.websitetooltester.com/news/en-how-to-add-a-free-search-engine-to-your-website/

Best,

onlito


----------



## SweetwaterRanch (Jun 9, 2013)

This is how the search results have been showing up... not in our website. http://www.steveslostlandoftoys.com/websitesearchresults.jpg I would like the customer to be direct to the page. Like if they are looking for Batman I would like it to go to the Batman page. So is this because I am using Weebly or is it because I need to change some coding (which I would need help with), or do I need to use another search box tool/software. Thnx!!


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Why not look at Weebly's suggestion for a search box here
The link shows you how to customise Google search just for your site


----------



## SweetwaterRanch (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks... But I have already tried it... Actually at the bottom of that page it shows how the search shows up which is what I and trying to change.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

This link looks innovative and may suit your needs


----------

